# Let's start a "Gun Club"



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

So, I've met a few people on here who have also named (or are going to name) their baby after a particular gun manufacturer. So, I thought it would be fun, to see how many "pistols" we have out there and see how many different 'styles' there are and start our own "Gun Club" (so to speak) 

This is my pistol "Kimber" - he's a 2010 model, in great working order, plenty of action, and well built! 

Let's see how many other pistols are out there!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I had a Ruger, unsure of the year. (We lost him almost a year ago due to seizures. He's all black)
I also have a Gunnar (If he counts)


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

CassandGunnar said:


> I had a Ruger, unsure of the year. (We lost him almost a year ago due to seizures. He's all black)
> I also have a Gunnar (If he counts)


Oh yeah, Gunnar counts!! Thanks for joining the club! 

Beautiful dogs too!!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Love it!! As soon as I get Glock home in about 4.5 weeks I will post some!


----------



## Locknload (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a Remington and a Winchester. But they're cats.....


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

idahospud49 said:


> Love it!! As soon as I get Glock home in about 4.5 weeks I will post some!


Can't wait to see the pics and watch him grow! Our little guys will be about a month apart too, so it will be fun to compare notes!!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Locknload said:


> I have a Remington and a Winchester. But they're cats.....


Very cool names and its ok if they're cats...our club accepts everyone! Welcome!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

BestK9GSD said:


> Very cool names and its ok if they're cats...our club accepts everyone! Welcome!


Awwww!!! I <3 cats!!!


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

I have Panzer (gray tabby) not quite a rifle/shotgun/handgun but he kinda counts.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Great, now I am getting all sorts of ideas for names and want a bunch of dogs to use them on!!


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

idahospud49 said:


> Great, now I am getting all sorts of ideas for names and want a bunch of dogs to use them on!!


My Fiance and I said that if we ever get 2 GSD's at the same time their names will be Heckler & Koch


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Caitydid255 said:


> My Fiance and I said that if we ever get 2 GSD's at the same time their names will be Heckler & Koch


Love it!!I definitely want a Beretta, Luger, Magnum, and a Remington!! Good thing I plan on having GSDs forever.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Here are the pictures of Glock so far. The first one is at about a week and a half old, and then so on every week. I don't have the very first one, as originally I was going to be bringing home a different male.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Awesome! I've got a Remington! Because he's all the ammo I need, lol.. I even found someone who is making me a custom collar with embedded Remington shells in it, for when he's full grown!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh my gosh he's gorgeous!!!

Maybe I should say handsome instead.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

:wub: Thank you!


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Kimber is a possibility for my girl coming soon. I didn't even know that was a gun name!

One day, when I get a male, he's going to be Sauer! No pics yet, sorry


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Ohh is that pronounced like Sawyer? I wanted to use Sawyer too, just because I like the name.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

idahospud49 said:


> Ohh is that pronounced like Sawyer? I wanted to use Sawyer too, just because I like the name.


Yep, pronounced the same. And I just like the name too, but it being a gun is double bonus! My cousin swears by SIGs...he loves my names choices


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Klamari said:


> Yep, pronounced the same. And I just like the name too, but it being a gun is double bonus! My cousin swears by SIGs...he loves my names choices


Awesome!!! Add that one to my list!! That is a definite double bonus!! I wanted to use Sawyer for Glock, but it was a G litter. Could have used a G name for registered and Sawyer for call name, but with me if it is his name it is his name. I am liking this idea of sticking to gun manufacturers for all of my future GSD's.  Sauer is definitely on the list! (My first GSD was named after Mozart, the composer. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart. )


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

BestK9GSD said:


> Oh yeah, Gunnar counts!!


Well, in that case, I would like to join. 
My Gunner also doubles as a car alarm. Nothing like a "Gunner" doing his duty.


----------



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

We used to have a Tank... not sure if that counts haha.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Gunner is one good looking dog!!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Klamari said:


> Kimber is a possibility for my girl coming soon. I didn't even know that was a gun name!
> 
> One day, when I get a male, he's going to be Sauer! No pics yet, sorry


Don't let me know if you choose Kimber for your female....I don't want my male Kimber to get a complex! hahaha


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> Well, in that case, I would like to join.
> My Gunner also doubles as a car alarm. Nothing like a "Gunner" doing his duty.


Gorgeous!! Welcome to the club Gunner!!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Larien said:


> Awesome! I've got a Remington! Because he's all the ammo I need, lol.. I even found someone who is making me a custom collar with embedded Remington shells in it, for when he's full grown!


He's beautiful!! Welcome to the club Remington!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

idahospud49 said:


> Here are the pictures of Glock so far. The first one is at about a week and a half old, and then so on every week. I don't have the very first one, as originally I was going to be bringing home a different male.


Which one is Glock? Or do you choose between those two?


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Glock is the darker puppy. The lighter one is his sister Gia.


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

idahospud49 said:


> Glock is the darker puppy. The lighter one is his sister Gia.


I can't wait until you get him home and post pictures of his development/growth! He's already a beautiful guy, so it's going to be fun watching him go through his changes!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

idahospud49 said:


> Gunner is one good looking dog!!


Thanks!

And thanks for including me in the club. Can I be the treasurer? :rofl:


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

BestK9GSD said:


> I can't wait until you get him home and post pictures of his development/growth! He's already a beautiful guy, so it's going to be fun watching him go through his changes!


I can't wait either!! I will be able to see him either this weekend or sometime next week! He is the biggest puppy of the litter, and the breeder keeps telling me how much she just loves him. I am sooo ready to have him home!!


----------



## cisco05 (Nov 23, 2010)

I hope to get another GSD this summer to go with my sable female Kona. I haven't decided on male or female yet, but either way the name for that pup will be...Kahr. My husband hates it! He likes Colt instead!


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

If I was going to get another dog...Savage? 

Mauser's out...I'd get tired of people asking if he really catches mice.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a Remy, which originally was going to be spelled Remi after Remington, IN (we were driving him home from getting him for the first time and we were thinking of names when we passed through Remington, Indiana). 

Then, we decided to go with Remy, since Remy Martin is a nice champagne cognac. Pick your poison I guess....
Rémy Martin, Fine Champagne Cognac - The Heart of Cognac


Can Remy have dual citizenship to both the Gun club and the Alcohol club (if one exists)?


----------



## cisco05 (Nov 23, 2010)

There was an alcohol name I liked too. I really debated on Kahlua when I got Kona!


----------



## Svalbarg (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't if it count, but one of my boy is named Bismarck. It was still a freakin big war boat with load of heavy weapons :rofl:


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

So here is the latest picture of Glock! (On our left.)  He is now 6.5 weeks old and simply wonderful!! I got to spend an hour with the litter yesterday, and will go back over next Friday!! Just a few more weeks before I get to bring him home!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

cisco05 said:


> I hope to get another GSD this summer to go with my sable female Kona. I haven't decided on male or female yet, but either way the name for that pup will be...Kahr. My husband hates it! He likes Colt instead!


My dog Pyrate has a littermate brother named Colt! They were trying to decide between that and Ruger but I suggested Colt would be an easier name to say when combined with a command. The boys are going to be 8 years old April 1 - can't believe the time has gone by so quickly.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

Smoke pole is a nickname for a muzzleloader, so I could skweak Smokey in on this!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I have a Mauser:

His first day home at 9 weeks of age:











At the Great Lakes Pet Expo (after spending all day greeting thousands of people), at about 4 months of age:











Doing ragwork at about 6 months of age:











One Year old:











Almost 2 years old:


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Mauser is beautiful!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

idahospud49 said:


> Mauser is beautiful!!


Mauser says Thank You!


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Larien said:


> Awesome! I've got a Remington! Because he's all the ammo I need, lol.. I even found someone who is making me a custom collar with embedded Remington shells in it, for when he's full grown!


that sounds like a very interesting collar. Do you have pics or links to it?


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

"*Lauri & The Gang,*" I stand corrected. Mauser is an extremely good looking dog, by the way.


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

For a laugh I did a search for Vixen - there is a Sako Vixen, does that qualify?


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

My addition to the Gun Club!


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

Would a "Daisy" get laughed out of the gun club?  Princess Kaija-Maija Bubba Wubba can always use another prissy sissy nickname!

My first gun was a Daisy BB gun.


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Dogaroo said:


> Would a "Daisy" get laughed out of the gun club?  Princess Kaija-Maija Bubba Wubba can always use another prissy sissy nickname!
> 
> My first gun was a Daisy BB gun.


Daisy is certainly welcome!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What? No Ithica? No LC? Nobody has a Smith and Wesson Duo. No Fox? 

Fox just does not sound like a GSD name. 

No LaFever?

But Ithica would be nice for a bitch.

Parker?


----------



## armymp1014 (Aug 14, 2010)

lol i have a S&W 9mm , colt AR15 , Browning Blr 81 308. Ruger mini 14. macarov 9mm


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

selzer said:


> What? No Ithica? No LC? Nobody has a Smith and Wesson Duo. *No Fox? *
> 
> Fox just does not sound like a GSD name.


I have a "Foxhill Top Gun" in my arsenal. He's my English Shepherd.  Is that close enough? He goes by "Gunner" but I could also call him "Fox." He has the right colouring. (Not that you can tell from this.... I forgot to reset colour & contrast on my camera after a previous shoot.)


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

May we be honorary members? This is R&B's Pistol Packing Buddy:








He may not be a GSD...but he has raised two.


----------



## Bristol (Apr 14, 2011)

Gun club?????????!!!! Why do that on a dog site!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Because we love to carry our guns in case we ever need to be in a shoot out with crazies, druggies, or terrorists and protect our husbands and doggies.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I've decided I'd love to have a bicolor Luger and a black Magnum.  Remington, Sauer, and Beretta will probably all be used on sables as they are my favorite coats. Who knows what the future will hold though! Definitely will have to get a gun to go along with each dog though!


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

idahospud49 said:


> Definitely will have to get a gun to go along with each dog though!


Haha, most definately!!! Variety is so much more fun


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I know we have a few new members to add to our gun club!!


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

I had a Gunner (RIP)










Currently I have a Lincoln\s Repeater (very high-powered lever-action rifle, doing 25 more damage than the hunting rifle, and 10 more damage than the sniper rifle.)


----------



## lq2011 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a Ruger, he is the big guy on the left.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

these are all dogs of a high caliber


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

selzer said:


> Because we love to carry our guns in case we ever need to be in a shoot out with crazies, druggies, or terrorists and protect our husbands and doggies.


aranoid: Shhhh they might be read the form..... 

LOL....


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

We started with Kimber and recently rescued our 3rd dog from the local humane society - I wanted a different name, but my husband really wanted Ruger - so, if I had to compromise on the name to get to bring him home, I was completey ok with that.

So here is our Ruger



















Here's all 3 of our babies...Casey (GSD Mix far left), Kimber (top of pic - 10 mos.) and Ruger (in front)...approx. 1 year/3 mos.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> Well, in that case, I would like to join.
> My Gunner also doubles as a car alarm. Nothing like a "Gunner" doing his duty.



Nice car!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Another Ruger!! This is a few mos. ago when he was at the vet getting his rabies vaccine


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

selzer said:


> Because we love to carry our guns in case we ever need to be in a shoot out with crazies, druggies, or terrorists and protect our husbands and doggies.


Word


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Just as a side note, Sauer and Sawyer are certainly NOT pronounced the same. Sauer is pronounced "sour" (incidentally, that's what the German word means, too), and Sawyer is pronounced Soy-er.


----------

